# How does this damn table work ?



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

I suppose I should have asked more questions at the handover but it all seemed so simple !

Does anybody know how this table converts to the second bed in a Voyager 680 ? I've looked at the fixings and I'm sure it simply folds down, hinged on the wall bracket but it just doesn't want to move and I'd hate to break anything on just the second day of ownership.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't help with the table, but yet another example of crap handover.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

2 options and I have come across both of them.

Both start with folding the leg by pressing in the locking button and pushing the bottom half backwards.

Option 1 Lift table up 45 degrees and it will pull out and drop down.

Option 2 Drop table 45 degrees and it will pull out and drop down.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Stanner said:


> 2 options and I have come across both of them.
> 
> Both start with folding the leg by pressing in the locking button and pushing the bottom half backwards.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll try this today.

Sounds like GerryD has also been the victim of a less than comprehensive handover demo :wink:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

iv e got one of those tables that lowers to make up a bed you press a button on the floor at the base, I ve never been able to lower it pressing the button and me straddled across the top pushing down with all my weight it does nt budge... oh er missus !!!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Please tell us how you get on. We have had our Voyager for 4 years now and never bothered to lower the table, but always wondered how; procrastinate now and get around to it sometime!

As for rubbish hand-overs, you were probably told how to lower the table, but there is too much to take in at the time. 

Enjoy your Voyager.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, in spite of searching the Swift website I cannot find any information about the Voyager 680 - usually you can find the handbooks for their vehicles on line - but they seem to deny all knowledge of the Voyager.....

and yet I am sure it is a Swift vehicle as there are lots of adverts for them on sale on various dealers websites......

So sorry cannot help, but would be interested to find out how, from the picture it looks as if it is locked in to the top and once the locks are released it will pivot down to the lower position to form part of the bed, but I will be interested to find out........ I suspect that once the top is released the leg will fold downwards, there may be a lock on that too.....

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

dovtrams said:


> Please tell us how you get on. We have had our Voyager for 4 years now and never bothered to lower the table, but always wondered how; procrastinate now and get around to it sometime!
> 
> As for rubbish hand-overs, you were probably told how to lower the table, but there is too much to take in at the time.
> 
> ...


I was thinking just the same, overtime we have had quite a few handovers and we have never remembered all of the information. I had to search high and low for the drain tap this winter and when I found it I remembered that I had been told were it was but had forgotten......senility not too far away methinks.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Problem solved*

Many thanks to Stanner,

Press the button in on the folding leg so it folds in half, then life the tabletop to 45 degrees and the table simply folds down to its lower (bed) position. Clip it under the wall mounted rail and lower it down to the floor. Job done, thanks everyone.


----------

